# Pets at home hamsters



## scampi007

I have 2 hamsters from pets at home.
Scampi who i have had for a year and a half
Bertie who i have had for a nearley a year



So we decide to buy another boy. So we picked a lovely
Ginger and white long haired hamster he was very lively and was great to handle. brought him a brand new cage. we called him Barney. got him home and he settle very well indeed. for the first few he was very active. loved his saucer. then on the fifth day he developed wet tail so we rushed him up to the vets in store. where they confirmed this. so he was put to sleep so he would not suffer.We had only had him 7 days. pets at home foot the bill. so we went a picked out another boy to replace him. This one again was long haired a lovely ginger/blonde. we called him Freddie. pets at home gave him free of charge. he was a dream to handle. but yet again he went down hill. so we took him back to pets at home. the staff took a look at him and said he hadn't got wet tail. that it was probably the food as they had change the food to a new recipe. so they gave us some probotic to put in the water. and said that he would be fine. he perked up the next day and thought he would be fine but two days later he was dead. we had only had him for 10 days. on good friday. so we went on their web page to complain. to stated that they would respond in 48 hours. and as of today they still have not responded.

We have since visted another pets and home store and found out the theory of the food changing is not right. the shop said that they were on the old feed and that we were on the new and that his stomach could not take the change in foods. but in fact we are still on the old food as the package has changed.

Scampi007


----------



## Rini

scampi007 said:


> I have 2 hamsters from pets at home.
> Scampi who i have had for a year and a half
> Bertie who i have had for a nearley a year
> 
> 
> 
> So we decide to buy another boy. So we picked a lovely
> Ginger and white long haired hamster he was very lively and was great to handle. brought him a brand new cage. we called him Barney. got him home and he settle very well indeed. for the first few he was very active. loved his saucer. then on the fifth day he developed wet tail so we rushed him up to the vets in store. where they confirmed this. so he was put to sleep so he would not suffer.We had only had him 7 days. pets at home foot the bill. so we went a picked out another boy to replace him. This one again was long haired a lovely ginger/blonde. we called him Freddie. pets at home gave him free of charge. he was a dream to handle. but yet again he went down hill. so we took him back to pets at home. the staff took a look at him and said he hadn't got wet tail. that it was probably the food as they had change the food to a new recipe. so they gave us some probotic to put in the water. and said that he would be fine. he perked up the next day and thought he would be fine but two days later he was dead. we had only had him for 10 days. on good friday. so we went on their web page to complain. to stated that they would respond in 48 hours. and as of today they still have not responded.
> 
> We have since visted another pets and home store and found out the theory of the food changing is not right. the shop said that they were on the old feed and that we were on the new and that his stomach could not take the change in foods. but in fact we are still on the old food as the package has changed.
> 
> Scampi007


Thats terrible. I'm so sorry for you. I've got 2 gerbils from pets at home and I've had them for 2 years now. They are fine over all. Little fat even tho they dont eat much and the white/grey one has been to the vets for a few things but seems fine atm!


----------



## ArabiCoffee

I do believe that this might have nothing to do with food, as hammies tend to be more prone to developing wet tail during the first week or so of transitioning to a new environment, as wet tail could be stress-related (my first hammy ever had it during the first week at my place)...

I totally understand your frustration and I am really sorry for ur loss...

RIP little hammies...


----------



## Lil Miss

thats terriable, also the stores response is shocking! just because a hamster has wettail is no reason to put it down, with the right care and treat ment many hamsters CAN survive WT 

have you thought about rescuing in the future? i do not shop in PAH on principle, their animals are mass bred in mills, and despite their slogan, they put profits before pets, i would NEVER trust their instore vets either, in past whan animals from their adoption center have needed treatment i have always consulted my own vet, and then given PAH the bill to pay, i trust my vet, he knows his stuff, their vet tells them what they want to hear.


----------



## ajohnson

I'm sorry to hear that :-( Keep us updated with the replies, if you get one of course.

I got my little boy from Pets at Home and they were useless, they didn't give us any information about looking after hamsters or even tell me the gender (luckily we knew both already) I've had him for 2 years now and he's had no problems, I guess it's just luck.

RIP hammies


----------

